# HumpDay Spot the Violations!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey thats my work! What are you doing here?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like any number of old mechanical/boiler rooms in any number of old buildings. Just hacked together by numerous handymen and maintenance guys.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

how does that U shaped 2 inch pipe connect to that switch board?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> how does that U shaped 2 inch pipe connect to that switch board?



It goes outside.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The sky is falling.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

oh my


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Forkin'A _480

It's like taking the bra off the fat lady, and finding out she's on steroids! 

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MTW said:


> The sky is falling.


that's _my _job....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

What kind of facility is this? What was the service call?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spot the violations? - I think it would easier/shorter list to find the things done correctly!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> that's _my _job....:whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


Oh yeah?? Take it up with your union steward:whistling2:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like a lot of $$$. that's a mess!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

circuitman1 said:


> looks like a lot of $$$. that's a mess!


Yes but the trick is can he pry some money from them to fix/clean up that mess.
I'm pretty sure that his POC said something like "what's wrong it's been working fine like this for years?"


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Sparky J said:


> Yes but the trick is can he pry some money from them to fix/clean up that mess.
> I'm pretty sure that his POC said something like "what's wrong it's been working fine like this for years?"


Yeah that's the usual reply, just makes me want to hand them this & say bon appetite'....:jester:










~CS~


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Yeah that's the usual reply, just makes me want to hand them this & say bon appetite'....:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that sauce or gravy?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Went back today to TS the dead circuit. Found 8 receps not working, one of which is where the HR feeds underground to this mess. No tone from the panel to the first box, so the conduit under the slab is corrupt somehow.

So I put in a price to the owner to refeed the circuit. Awaiting approval.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> _Forkin'A _480
> 
> It's like taking the bra off the fat lady, and finding out she's on steroids!
> 
> ~CS~




That would have been funnier if you would have said ...

and finding out He's on steroids ! :laughing:


----------



## Djcubinlinx (Dec 21, 2013)

If it still works, what's the problem......


----------

